# Alfine 8 - a few questions..



## gilly_mtb (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I've just ordered some bits to convert my '13 SS Kona Unit to an Alfine 8 hub.

So far I've got the bare hub, still coming I have the small parts kit, 20T cog, SL-S503 Rapidfire Shifter which comes with inner and outer cable SP41, centrelock rotor, rim and spokes etc..

Do I also need to order the Shimano Alfine & Nexus Hub Shift Cable Fixing Bolt Unit? I can't see why this wouldn't be included somewhere, but I'd be gutted to get to the end and have this little bolt stopping me from hitting the trails.


Next - I know this hubs CAN be broken with abuse. Should I refrain from standing up and mashing the pedals on this one altogether? I'll be sticking with 32-20 gearing. I've been running 32-18 single speed and I'm really missing the top end more than the bottom for what I do with this bike, but a few lower will come in handy. On a long climb I'm happy to spin away but on a short pinch climb I'd rather stand up and mash to the top. 

I'm thinking that 5th gear being 1:1, disabling the internal gear sets has got to be the strongest gear? Thoughts?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The fixing bolt comes with the shifter. I'd guess you're right about 5th being the strongest. Perhaps a bit stronger than 1st, which has a fixed sun gear. As far as other gears breaking it seems like the pawls are breaking for the most part. I've heard a couple of complaints from mine over the years but it hasn't let me down yet. Stand and mash if you want, I do all the time. Just back off the power when you shift. I'm running 30:20. Had the hub since the spring of '09.

Drew


----------



## gilly_mtb (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Drew!


----------



## jjsinglespeed (Dec 31, 2010)

Thinking of switching my single speed specific bike myself, so I will be monitoring this thread...


----------



## gilly_mtb (Feb 11, 2012)

I normally run a KMC Z610 chain on this bike. Will this still be ok?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Of course. Chains last forever on an Alfine set up btw. Use your MTBR search kung fu. There's already a zillion threads about the Alfine in this forum alone.


----------



## gilly_mtb (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Drew. Yeah I've read EVERY alfine thread on here before I made the plunge.

Most seem to be running a 9 speed chain that I could see so I was unsure if a SS specific would have any dramas being a little wider. Didn't think so. Once again - thanks!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

The KMC Z610HX is probably the best chain there is for the job. If it serves you well on a SS it'll be fine with the Alfine - besides, it's what I use :thumbsup:

As regards gearing - yes, 5th is probably the strongest gear (in theory anyway) and a lot of the time I ride my Alfine bike much like a singlespeed, in this gear, although geared lower than my singlespeed is, as I'm using 32:22 with the Alfine.
I've never really been extra considerate to it and ride it just like any other bike - the only thing I never do is change under power.

I have two Singular Hummingbirds and one is set up SS, the other with the Alfine - it's a toss-up which I prefer but, especially in winter here, I'm in no hurry to return to derailleur geared bikes again.

Gratuitous photo as it is now, except it now has the Zerode shifter.


----------



## autowood (Nov 13, 2013)

What is an Alfine mu-s705b di2 8-speed motor unit? I can't find anything about it except it is for sale everywhere from $100-150. The only description I can find says it works with an Alfine 8 speed hub. Is it a motor> How does it work? What does it do?


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

from the Di2 I'd guess it's electric shifting.


----------



## autowood (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you Surestick. That makes more sense than anything else I found. Seems like everyone sells them, but there are no diagrams, drawings, descriptions anywhere.


----------



## gilly_mtb (Feb 11, 2012)

Andy R said:


> The KMC Z610HX is probably the best chain there is for the job. If it serves you well on a SS it'll be fine with the Alfine - besides, it's what I use :thumbsup:
> 
> As regards gearing - yes, 5th is probably the strongest gear (in theory anyway) and a lot of the time I ride my Alfine bike much like a singlespeed, in this gear, although geared lower than my singlespeed is, as I'm using 32:22 with the Alfine.
> I've never really been extra considerate to it and ride it just like any other bike - the only thing I never do is change under power.
> ...


Thanks Andy! Sorry - I've only just seen this post, missed it somehow. Nice bike! How do you find the Zerode Shifter? Worthwhile upgrade?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

gilly_mtb said:


> How do you find the Zerode Shifter? Worthwhile upgrade?


I dig mine, though it is spendy and you have to replace the cable that arrives.

EDIT - I'd also warn you to remove the rubber boot that it comes with near the hub. I theorize it played a part in me getting my cable out of alignment and killing an A8. Still have to take mine apart though, just got it back recently.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

It's not that spendy if you go down the route of buying a used X9 shifter and just retrofitting the Zerode index plate, which is what I did.
It's less bulky than the Shimano shifter, looks (and probably is) a classier piece of kit and has a nicer shift action, in my opinion.
An odd time I miss the gear indicator, usually when I'm selecting the gear I want before tackling some technical section - typically 4 or 5 steps up onto a foot bridge, for example - for stuff like that I need to know what gear I'm in so I get round the lack of indication by changing right down and then back up to the gear I want (usually 5th) while I'm coasting or trackstanding.


----------

